# Going to Build a Net Cage



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

I got wood lengths today. I will cut them down to 1 foot , glue them ogether to make the frame of a net cage, and then I will put mesh around the cage. Any tips? Sound like a good plan? I only have 3 net cages right now, and I will make one to make 4! :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Nov 22, 2009)

They can be tricky, especially when attaching the mesh. Otherwise good luck.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> They can be tricky, especially when attaching the mesh. Otherwise good luck.


I will keep that in mind so I don't get impatient. Thanks for the good luck!


----------



## massaman (Nov 22, 2009)

look online too for tips and use a staple gun and glue as well its best to find sites that explain the ways to make a net cage and learn from them!


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

okay. thanks for the tips.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> I got wood lengths today. I will cut them down to 1 foot , glue them ogether to make the frame of a net cage, and then I will put mesh around the cage. Any tips? Sound like a good plan? I only have 3 net cages right now, and I will make one to make 4! :lol:


Wood glue takes about 24 hours to set up completely. The simplest way to go will be with reinforced butt joints, http://www.just-kids-furniture.com/carpent...ood-joints.html

It's a good idea to clamp the glued surfaces together with screws. Can you use an electric drill? It's best to drill holes thinner than the screws, first.

Also, you are going to need to come up with a door that closes tightly!

Good luck on this! If you get stuck, let us know!


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

I am planning on making 2 frames and attatching them with 4 other pieces. I will use really strong poisonous glue. Then I will wrap netting round the sides, put a sheet of cloth on the bottom, and make a net lid at the top.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

well I will glue the frame together this week. a pic will be on my site when it's done. but for now, I have to go. Peace y'all!


----------



## Opivy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm interested in doing this as well.

Anyone have any links to a guide?


----------



## d17oug18 (Nov 23, 2009)

i built a lot of them and i will give these tips:

1. DONT USE A STAPLE GUN!

just not a good idea, it goes through the mesh and it makes a mess of your hard work.

2. USE GLUE AND SCREWS!!!

glue alone doesnt work, screws alone dont work... just use both lol

3. BE PATIENT, MEASURE TWICE AND CUT ONCE!

this doesnt mean just for cutting, think out a plan. Make sure you know what your doing before you start the project lol.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 23, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i built a lot of them and i will give these tips:1. DONT USE A STAPLE GUN!
> 
> just not a good idea, it goes through the mesh and it makes a mess of your hard work.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## massaman (Nov 23, 2009)

thats why you use metal mesh if you can find it and that wont rip as easy and you can staple it I think!


----------



## d17oug18 (Nov 23, 2009)

tryed metal, and it went through, not only did it go through if you use weak wood itll break your wood.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 23, 2009)

massaman said:


> thats why you use metal mesh if you can find it and that wont rip as easy and you can staple it I think!


Not sure what he is going to use his cages for but metal mesh is not good for Empusa and Gongylus. It ends up breaking their front feet off.


----------



## Opivy (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm, I talked with a new friend at my local pet store who used to keep mantids - and he told me to definitely use staples. Didn't really think it over, before then I planned to use glue.

Was surprised to see that there were 3 violin mantises for sale a few weeks ago. Not something I expected to see at a pet store hehe-

(really wanted to buy one eventually, but I guess a light got left on and they dried out.)


----------

